

That eternal debate: native app vs mobile website - bhoomit
http://blog.mygola.com/2013/08/native-app-vs-mobile-website-a-founders-perspective/

======
bhoomit
As a travel planning startup, we’ve always thought that travel and mobile were
long-lost twins. We had natural strength in building web apps but wanted to
experiment rapidly on the app stores too. I just did a blog post on how we
threaded the proverbial needle on this issue.

Would love to hear your thoughts. What do you think of the tradeoffs we made?

